# More pics!



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Such a little sweetheart.. You must be so excited!


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

I really am  I'm beyond excited!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

I need help picking names. I am leaning towards a name that has a happy meaning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

feliz means happy in Spanish. Please talk with the breeder and ask him/her to trim those puppy nails. Poor mama is probably getting scratched when they nurse!!


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Awww so cute!
You must be so excited for your new baby


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

Maybe you could name him after a favorite children's character? That is what I did with Gobo, named after a character from Fraggle Rock, a show I grew up with.


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

I can't wait to meet her! I will be getting her next month❤ I'm thinking possibly Ruby. My huskies name is Silver. I kind of like the name matchup. But possibly Daisy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

And from her profile... just curios.. does she look more like and apple or deer shape? It doesn't matter to me but I am just curious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

susan davis said:


> feliz means happy in Spanish. Please talk with the breeder and ask him/her to trim those puppy nails. Poor mama is probably getting scratched when they nurse!!




Will do! I didn't even notice that before! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

Ari1405 said:


> Awww so cute!
> You must be so excited for your new baby




I am! I can't wait to have a little chi again! They are just something else❤


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

She's gorgeous! Can't wait to see pics of her as she grows. You will have so much fun with her. 😊


----------

